# help is this a good price for viv set up???



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

hi everyone,Bearded Dragon Starter Kit With 48" Walnut Vivarium Was:£333.98​

*Now:£224.67*

i know i have not long had falkor 
but i have started to think of getting a beardie, i have been looking in shops and on line and found this complete set up:

2*Yellow Exo Terra Desert Sand* - To provide excellent substrate1*Zoo Med Habba Hut Large* - His place to hide and bask on1*Zoo Med Repti Rock Combo Dish pack Small* - Bowls for food and water2*Exo Terra Dial Thermometers** - To check temperature in the hot and cold end2*Ceramic Bulb Holders** - To hold your basking and ceramic lights1*Exo Terra Sun Glo Neodymium Daylight Basking Spot Lamp 75W* - To provide a basking spot1*Exo Terra Ceramic Wave Heat Lamp Emitter 100W* - Extra heat and night time heat1*Arcadia Dry Vivarium UV Tube Controller 25/30W* - To control your UV lamp1Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 UVB Tube Light 25W 30in - To provide UVB1*Lucky Reptile Vivarium Thermo Control Pro II Thermostat* - To regulate day and night temperatures of your ceramic light1*Vivexotic VX48 Reptile Vivarium 48"* - An excellent looking home that he won't outgrow

Bearded Dragon Starter Kit With 48" Walnut Vivarium 
at Bearded Dragon Starter Kit With 48" Vivarium | Net Pet Shop

can anyone tell me if this is a good deal or not any advice greatly recieved
:2thumb:​


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I dont think that viv is suitable for a grown up adult beardie...might be wrong, but i THINK its depth is 1.5ft...and beardies grow to 2 ft?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

that said, i think it is only missing the actual beardie + dietry supplements (calc + nutrobal) 

I'd also be wary of the sand...also dial thermometers are not that accurate, its prolly wiser to get a digital one...


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Whitewitch13 said:


> hi everyone,Bearded Dragon Starter Kit With 48" Walnut Vivarium Was:£333.98​
> 
> *Now:£224.67*
> 
> ...



Noted in Bold.
Not suggested, you could probably shop around and buy the bits cheaper overall than that system. Things in there you dont need.

I'll have a bit more time later on tonight. I'll go link the things you need from SPS. Definatly worth getting most from them delivered. £4 delivery to most UK if its under 20kg. And their customer service is excellent.


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> I dont think that viv is suitable for a grown up adult beardie...might be wrong, but i THINK its depth is 1.5ft...and beardies grow to 2 ft?


hi 
this is the sizes
Vivarium Dimensions are (1220mm x 470mm x 525mm WxDxH) bout 19 inch depth
the sand i would'nt use and i would get digital temp as i have on leo viv


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you considered sourcing the items from this sites classifieds?  might be cheaper :O


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Noted in Bold.
> Not suggested, you could probably shop around and buy the bits cheaper overall than that system. Things in there you dont need.
> 
> I'll have a bit more time later on tonight. I'll go link the things you need from SPS. Definatly worth getting most from them delivered. £4 delivery to most UK if its under 20kg. And their customer service is excellent.


that would be great. all help greatly recieved


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Viv. Vivexotic LX48 Tobacco Walnut - Surrey Pet Supplies £58.54
Stat. Habistat Dimming Thermostat - Surrey Pet Supplies £36.84
T5 starter Arcadia Electronic T5 Controller - Surrey Pet Supplies £32.80
T5 tube Arcadia T5 D3+ Reptile Lamp - Surrey Pet Supplies £21.22

Play sand. Argos. Buy Children's Play Sand - 15kg Bag at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Sand pits and sand. 2.99. 15kg.



Can again save and go standard t8 UV. The T5 is best though.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i dont think that tank is big enough either


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

imitebmike said:


> i dont think that tank is big enough either



hmm yips just double checked that. its not 4x2. I just noticed the 48" and didnt check the other dimensions. My bad.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

It's the wrong size uv aswell. It's says there only 30 inches and if you want a 4ft viv your going to need a uv light at least 42 inches long. Which also mean a change of controller aswell I'd imagine. Also for the viv if going for the full sze viv now you would really need to go for the ex55 as the one smaller is only 18 inches deep. : victory:


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry not to have got back to you all.
been driving round gillingham,ashford etc. checking prices..
i a'm going to order this lot tomorrow from surry pets.. i a'm going for the vx48 as i can then order the matching stand,also it says it is 48x24x24 (think me dinning table n chairs will have to go!!!! )
can't get a ceramic spot light fitting in b&qs any more so still need to source one of them. then i will be asking you all best ways of setting up


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Whitewitch13 said:


> sorry not to have got back to you all.
> been driving round gillingham,ashford etc. checking prices..
> i a'm going to order this lot tomorrow from surry pets.. i a'm going for the vx48 as i can then order the matching stand,also it says it is 48x24x24 (think me dinning table n chairs will have to go!!!! )
> can't get a ceramic spot light fitting in b&qs any more so still need to source one of them. then i will be asking you all best ways of setting up


 
the vx48 is only 4x18x18. its what i have just now and i dont think it is big enough for a full grown beardie: victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is just what I needed to know as I was also going to ask this question! Are tiles the best 'substrate' to use? Or is there anything else ok to use? Thanks


----------



## ldnessexreps (Jan 11, 2011)

*make them own one*

u wnt to try and look for sumone whom makes vivs and just buy ur own bits second hand on the equipment classifieds good luck that way wud be alot cheaper


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> It's the wrong size uv aswell. It's says there only 30 inches and if you want a 4ft viv your going to need a uv light at least 42 inches long. Which also mean a change of controller aswell I'd imagine. Also for the viv if going for the full sze viv now you would really need to go for the ex55 as the one smaller is only 18 inches deep. : victory:


thanks for the info.
i have ordered a 48x24x24 viv and matching stand. and gone for the controller t5 54w with 46 inch d3+ tube,, and habistat dimming thermostat.. 
the only thing left to find is the spot lamp for basking + heat ?? went to B&Q but they don't have a ceramic one  

one thing i did find in our local poundland was some nice slate place mats 30cm x 20cm wondered if this would make a nice basking platform ??


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

spot lamp a standard reflector bulb is fine. from b&q or homebase. as for the ceramic bulb holder, think more elextrical places hold these. i bought a proper reptile one due to the fact i couldn't find others and it was easier


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

nicnet said:


> Noted in Bold.
> Not suggested, you could probably shop around and buy the bits cheaper overall than that system. Things in there you dont need.
> 
> I'll have a bit more time later on tonight. I'll go link the things you need from SPS. Definatly worth getting most from them delivered. £4 delivery to most UK if its under 20kg. And their customer service is excellent.


well a quick up date... 
i have ordered all the bits you listed on the 25/4/11 from surry pets .also got the 2% disc. 
whilst i'm waiting for them i have found some lovley slate place mats and trivets in poundland and got some slate rocks from the aquatics shop, plus two beardie books for a little light bedtime reading!!!
found some where to get my beardie from and sorted a name for him/her


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

yeah for a basking bulb just buy a 100 watt r80 reflector bulb i get 2 for a quid in my local shop it beats a tenner for a reptile one and its exactly the same : victory:


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whitewitch13 said:


> thanks for the info.
> i have ordered a 48x24x24 viv and matching stand. and gone for the controller t5 54w with 46 inch d3+ tube,, and habistat dimming thermostat..
> the only thing left to find is the spot lamp for basking + heat ?? went to B&Q but they don't have a ceramic one
> 
> one thing i did find in our local poundland was some nice slate place mats 30cm x 20cm wondered if this would make a nice basking platform ??


 yeah my stuff is being delivered TODAY!!! think i have got most of the little bits needed .. now to set it all up..

can you please send me some ideas on layouts ,also what substrate should i use?? the plac where i have seen baby beardies have them on beech chips (good or bad ??)


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

STYLISH DIGITAL THERMOMETER - UK SELLER - FAST DISPATCH | eBay UK

nice easy to use digital thermometer.

CERAMIC LAMP / BULB HOLDERS WITH CABLE AND SWITCH | eBay UK
ceramic bulb holder with cable and plug.


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whitewitch13 said:


> yeah my stuff is being delivered TODAY!!! think i have got most of the little bits needed .. now to set it all up..
> 
> can you please send me some ideas on layouts ,also what substrate should i use?? the plac where i have seen baby beardies have them on beech chips (good or bad ??)


WELL got the viv and stand all put together all cables through, bulb holder up for spot light + heat. only to find they have sent me a T5 D3 TUBE 6% uvb, not T5 D3+ 12% uvb  
i have emailed them to see what can be done about it.. good job i was gonna wait till i'm on holiday in 4 wks to get baby beardie ..


----------



## Whitewitch13 (Apr 12, 2011)

hi everyone 
i now have every thing up and running just keeping a check on the temperatures..:blush: at the moment its reading 108.5 and 89.8 on the hot side. 










is this ok or do i need to adjust temp .higher or lower:whistling2:


----------

